# حبة صور ليونان انما ايه........جنان



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعة انا انهاردة جايبلكم صور ليونان واللى هى محدش بيشوفها كتير .....اسيبكم بقى مع الصور















ودى صورة ليونان بعد ما طلع من بطن الحوت




اتمنى ان الصور تكون عجبتكم ......كل سنة وانتوا طيبين


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2009)

وانتى طيبه 

ميررررررسى على الصور 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## hachem2009 (10 فبراير 2009)

شكراً لك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2009)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة 
صور جميلة
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## vemy (10 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> وانتى طيبه
> 
> ميررررررسى على الصور
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكرا يا كوكو لمرورك


----------



## lend (11 فبراير 2009)

جميلة اوى اوى اوى الصور ديه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
بعد ازنك ممكن تقوليلى ازى احط صور زى ما انتى حاطة 
غلشان انا عندى صور حلوة وعايزة اوريهالكم 
ربنا معاكم 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## vemy (11 فبراير 2009)

شكراا يا ليند لمرورك الجميل.بصى يا ليند قبل ماتعملى حاجة جيبى منتدى الصور وافتحى موضوع جديد وبعد كدة.....مش فوووق فى الصفحة مكتوب.."المدونات.. الكتاب المقدس ..التعليمات..الخ" مكتوب جنبهم مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور دوسى عاليه..هتظهرلك صفحة فيها مربعين اول مربع مكتوب..اختر الصورة وجنبها فى مربع صغير اسمه borwse دوسى عاليه هتظهرلك صفحة صغيرة ومنها دوسى من على desktop اللى فى القوائم الى على جنب ولما تدوسى هيظهرلك كل الايقونات الى فى الكمبيوتر دوسى على الايقونة الى فيها الصورة اللى انتى عايزاها ودوسى" رفع الصورة" هيظهرلك الصورة الى انتى رفعتيها وفوق الصورة فى مربعين فى اول مربع مكتوب"نسخ كود للمنتديات " دوسى عاليه بعد كدة اقفلى الصفحة الى انتى فتحتيها .....ودوسى فى صفحة الموضوع الجديد الى انتى هتكتبيه كليك يمين ولما تظهرلك القايمة دوسى على "paste" وبكدة تكون الصورة اضافت فى الموضوع...ولو عندك اى استفسارات قوليلى


----------



## Ferrari (11 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي ليكى على المجموعة الحلوة دى

الرب يباركِك
​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك
مشكوره كتييييييييييييييير​_


----------



## rana1981 (12 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا يا قمر على الصور​*


----------



## dodo jojo (29 يونيو 2009)

vemy قال:


> يا جماعة انا انهاردة جايبلكم صور ليونان واللى هى محدش بيشوفها كتير .....اسيبكم بقى مع الصور
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراااا على الموضوع التحفه دخ و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2009)

*حلووووووووووووين يا فيمي
مرسيه يا قمر​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

منتهى الجمال

الف شكر

الرب يسوع يبارك


----------

